# Connecting PC speakers to TV & PS4



## Biddlybong93 (Feb 13, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but it's worth a try.

I recently bought some new speakers (Logitech Z533 2.1 speaker system) to play music. They work great but I then thought it would be good to hook them up to my TV and PS4 as well. My TV (LG 42" ls3450) however, has no audio out (bizarrely). Is there a way I can connect these speakers to this TV through using some kind of sound converter or hdmi splitter box? And if I can then what about connecting to the PS4 too? I have been researching it to the point where I know that the only solution is some kind of conversion unit, but now I am stuck.

Any help would be absolute GOLD.

Please


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello! Welcome to the forum!!

Are you sure it doesn't have output?

Take a look here and see if that matches your television:

http://www.lg.com/hk_en/tv/lg-42LS3450

It lists an audio output you may can use.

I'm not familiar with those speakers. Will they require a receiver of some sorts to accept the TV input signal and output to the speakers?


----------



## Biddlybong93 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

Yes that is the exact model, and yes I'm 100% sure it has no output. On that link you sent it doesn't list any audio output?
There are multiple posts on other forums discussing the fact that this model has no output! I can post a pic of the back of the TV if that helps?

The speakers seem equipped to be connected to a TV or Computer so I wouldn't of thought they would need a receiver? The stereo jack on the subwoofer even has a picture of a TV & Computer next to it.

Cheers


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Absolutely please post!! That would be awesome!

It's just the spec page said it had one. So I'm confused.


----------



## Biddlybong93 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm not sure where you're seeing any audio output listed on the specs page? This is what I'm seeing, or am I blind haha


----------



## Biddlybong93 (Feb 13, 2017)

And this is the back of the TV, any ideas?

Cheers!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm glad you posted the picture. It makes things much more clear.

I think the output specification I was reading in the specs was what the TV itself sends to the speakers.

So you have this speaker system, and you want to use them for the sound on your television and/or game system.

For the television, where does the TV get its signal? From an antenna? satellite? DVD player?


----------



## Biddlybong93 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah that's what I thought too it just means the tv speakers! So I watch live & streamed TV through apps on my PS4 such as Sky, BBC iPlayer, Netflix etc. The PS4 is connected to the TV via an HDMI cable. That's the whole current setup and it works fine. It would just be awesome if the sound from watching TV and playing games came from the new speaker system!

Cheers


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Going from the TV to an output connection is less common, as the TV is really just a signal receiver, so to speak. However, if the TV has a headphone jack, that can be used.

Now... your PS4 does have audio outputs. Would you happen to have a model that has RCA type output for audio/video? From the PS4, you could run the video to the TV, and the audio (from the PS4) to your speakers using RCA-type connector cables.

Another option is if the only audio out ports you have on the PS4 are the optical, you could get an optical to RCA converter box/or cable to go from your PS4 to your speakers . I did a quick search online and saw some devices from around $9.00 to around $30.00.

Luckily on my stereo receiver at home, I had an extra optical audio input port. So for the PS4 input into the television, we use an HDMI cable for the video; and then use my stereo (with surround and stuff) for the optical audio signal from the PS4.


----------



## Biddlybong93 (Feb 13, 2017)

TV definitely has no headphone jack, that pic I posted was every port/jack on the whole thing. PS4 has optical output, nothing else. 

Ok that makes sense. So my setup is basically the same as yours except my stereo doesn't have optical input so I need an RCA converter!

Cheers bud I think you may have solved my problem.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Biddlybong93 said:


> TV definitely has no headphone jack, that pic I posted was every port/jack on the whole thing. PS4 has optical output, nothing else.
> 
> Ok that makes sense. So my setup is basically the same as yours except my stereo doesn't have optical input so I need an RCA converter!
> 
> Cheers bud I think you may have solved my problem.


I really don't think I did anything! But I just hope you can get this hooked up like you want with minimal spend.

Let us know if you have any other questions. When it's convenient, please mark this thread "solved" by choosing the green "solved" box at the top left of the thread.


----------



## Biddlybong93 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah you did haha I had no clue at first.

These are the goodies I've ordered-

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00SMV1BS4/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item_image

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U81XFK/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MVOPS6E/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item


----------

